# Why does my Kindle say I have 0 items?



## maitai1026 (Jun 10, 2010)

I've downloaded and read four books on my Kindle, but the home screen always say I have 0 archived items. I've synced and checked for new items, I've restarted it, nothing works... I can only find my books by writing in keywords and choosing "search my items". I can still read my books, but this is annoying!!!! Please help!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome maitai!

If you've bought exactly 4 books, and all 4 are loaded onto your Kindle, then it's appropriate that your Archive is Empty.  The 4 books should show by name on your home screen. (Be sure the grouping at the top shows Books or All; click up to the top line and to the left to change the grouping.)  If you delete one of them and then look, you should see 3 books listed by name on the Kindle and Archive showing one.  If you click Archive, it'll show what that one is.  

Now, if your books are not showing at all on your home screen, that is a problem. . . .

Oh, and note that books that you got from other than Amazon will NOT show in your archive no matter what. . .though they do show as Books, or maybe Personal Documents (depends on format) on the Home screen.


----------

